# Greetings and salutations



## Jean Bathurst (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi writers,

I aspire to join your wordsmith ranks. 

I've written three novels to date, two of which (if the universe is merciful) will remain hidden forever in my bottom desk drawer, tucked beneath an old phone book, unseen and unpublished. 

But the third one is the charm, as they say, and I hope to self-publish this fall. Or winter. Or maybe next spring…

It's taken my small, simian brain a long time to really get story structure. 

Joined the forum to participate in the discussion, get tips, and figure out this quickly changing field. Get a grasp on it at least.

I'm a big sci-fi fan. Isaac Asimov, Frank Herbert, Frederick Pohl, David Brin, Arthur C. Clarke, Michael Chrichton, Moorcock, Douglas Adams, Philip K. Dick, Gregory Benford, Ray Bradbury, Burroughs, Larry Niven, Heinlein… love'em all. I've even enjoyed Hubbard, but I probably shouldn't admit to that. And I thought Jack L. Chalker was a ton of fun back in the day. So many favourites. Yet I've hardly scratched the surface of all there is to read in the genre. 

Looking forward to expanding my horizons. =)

cheers,
Jean B.


----------



## Blade (Aug 17, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

I think your reading list qualifies you as a member in good standing, so far.range:Have a good look around to see everything that is going on. Once you have made 10 posts you can put something of your own up for comment. Good luck.

Out of curiosity what are you saving your old novels for?:greedy_dollars:


----------



## aj47 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to the community.  Heinlein is a favorite of mine and Asimov's non-fiction.  

Once you've leveled up (ten posts) you can share work with us as well as do the discussion thing.  You'll also get keys to the secret members-only areas (not even search engines are allowed).  Look around, get comfy and have fun.  I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Jean, good to meet you. Congratulations and much luck with number three. Of your list of authors Chrichton would be a favorite of mine. I think you won't be disappointed in WF, it is a great group here filled with helpful suggestions and tips, you came to the right place. Welcome!


----------



## virxants (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad to have you on the forums! I'm excited to see some of your work. 

I wasn't a sci-fi fan until recently when I picked up Dune...now I can't stop reading sci-fi novels!


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome! Excellent subject line there. You sound well read. I hope that we can help you along your writing journey.


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 18, 2014)

Any fan of Frank Herbert is a friend of mine. One of my top ten favorites is his _Dosadi Experiment_.

It's okay to keep your old stuff in the trunk, or bottom drawer as the case may be. I started eight novels, but only finished the last one. And that's still in rewrites.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Daniel Loreand (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to the community an' that. Hope your doin well. You mentioned  the word simian and that made me think of little chimps. I think we'll  get on the better for that. I mean who can't appreciate those little  fella's. Hope you av a nice stay an' that, and congrats on the novels!



Jean  Bathurst said:


> I've written three novels to date, two of which (if  the universe is merciful) will remain hidden forever in my bottom desk  drawer, tucked beneath an old phone book, unseen and  unpublished.


Be thankful it's just the novel hidden under your bottom desk drawer.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yipes, three novels? And you hate the first two? You've got to be proud of them, no matter how crappy they may seem to you. Writing a comprehensive and understandable story of that length takes great determination, skill, and perseverance; never be anything but proud of the fact that you can write in large quantities. It's just you being far more literate than the vast majority of the world.

I once wrote a fan fiction that contained more than five hundred pages. I assure you, your past cannot be any darker or more embarrassing than mine. You just have to let that stuff shine. Get someone to read it, and they can help you make it better, sellable.

If you want good advice on becoming a published and successful author, I can't give you what you wouldn't learn from reading extensively on this website and in your personal life. When you read, you filter things into piles of "Work" and "Don't Work", and slowly, you build a repertoire of tools and experience that can make you a much more interesting read. Just like learning a hundred different licks on a guitar can give you the patterns and scales necessary to piece together your own impressive stuff, so it goes with writing. Also, make a firm deadline and stick to it. The looser the deadline, the more chance you have of missing it.

Questions? Ask!

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Jean Bathurst (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

I like Asimov, but find some of his non-fiction essays whoosh right over my head. But really I enjoy the (sometimes hamfisted) way Chrichton incorporates essays into his text: 

_'Gunshots rang out. The detectives ducked behind wooden crates while the Illuminati agents closed in. 

"Richards!" gasped Bob, unholstering his glock. "What's going on? I thought The Illuminati Order was defunct!"

"Well, Bob," said Richards, as bullets whizzed over his head. "I'm glad you asked. You see, when The Illuminati was founded back in 1638…"_

Blade: I'm saving the old novels for kindling in the post-apocalypse, in case I run out of old phone books.

Nickleby: Dosadi Experiment I haven't read, but it sounds like a good one. Have to pick it up once I finish my current stack...

Daniel: There's some lint under the desk as well, but apparently it too can be used for kindling if you stuff it in toilet rolls. 

thepancreas11: I wouldn't say I hate them, but I recognize they're meandering, lack focus, and have no proper structure. At this point, I think it'd be more difficult to rework them than it would be to write a new book on a clean slate. 

I take your point, though. Finishing a first draft is a real effort of will. And I agree about separating advice into 'Work' and 'Don't Work' very much. Some approaches resonate with me, while others just block my creativity. 

And 500 page fan fic? Now that's impressive. Genre?

cheers!
JB


----------

